# Woman and food !



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Female invite followed by a distress call.......it is like a woman in a bikini fixin steaks on the grill. Whats not to like ???

It is that time of year guys and this worked for us last season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok.... but I think she should have beer also ! JMO


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hay, whatever works, right? Im not a fan of vocals, all though i love hearing them. Here lately, i will try any thing, 12 days no kill SUCKS...........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Give it a try and lets us know how it works for you...mating season is near and who could resist a hot babe saying come here big boy I have rabbit for dinner....and oh YD told me I should a few Millers sitting here too !! Chris, AW, and Briian ha ha


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

That is one of my faverites killed many of dog using that.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

works for me too ! it however does nto seem to work well in the off season.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey OaC do you know the 3 seasons of yotes ? Or anyone else might know


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only one season....open

I am guessing...breeding, bearing, raising ?


----------

